# Whistler - helmet cams



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

*Dirt Merchant*





*Freight Train*





*Goat's Gully*





*Too Tight*





*In Deep*





*Original Sin*





*Fatcrobat*





*A-Line*


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Man am I jealous! Thanks for the awesome vids. :thumbsup:

Which cam are you using btw?


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

I am using a Panasonic FX-35 and a custom helmet mount that I made. The results kind of speak for themselves.

Just want to share the ride with people that don't have the opportunity to ride at Whistler.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

BobRocket said:


> The results kind of speak for themselves.


Indeed!


----------



## tuNED318 (Jun 24, 2009)

That Freight Train is something... looks crazy.

I'll keep this thread in mind, there's too much to watch right now!


----------



## quantum73 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, dumb question, but who is that singing the second song on the freight train video? Awesome videos man... :thumbsup:


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

^^^ Franz Ferdinand - No you girls


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish I could ride like that


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow...amazing vids...Thanks for sharing....you make those sick trails look super easy :thumbsup: 

Maybe one day I'll get a chance to ride there 

Do you know what your avg speed is going thru them ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

I have no idea how fast the speeds are on any of the trails. Bike computers are very rare in the bike park.

I am headed there again tomorrow  I made up some chest mounts and pack mounts for my camera so I should get some cool new footage while riding with some friends. When I have the footage edited, I will be sure to post it up.

I'm just glad I'm able to share the ride with others.

Have a good one.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

^
^
^


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

BobRocket said:


> I have no idea how fast the speeds are on any of the trails. Bike computers are very rare in the bike park.
> 
> I am headed there again tomorrow  I made up some chest mounts and pack mounts for my camera so I should get some cool new footage while riding with some friends. When I have the footage edited, I will be sure to post it up.
> 
> ...


Yeah...I guess the computers are more XC stuff...Just curious....Since you live in BC and youve probably been on most of the trails...Which trail is the hardest/craziest or has the most stunts,do you have any video footage of it ?? What's the highest skinny youve ever seen or done ?? Thanks...


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Yeah...I guess the computers are more XC stuff...Just curious....Since you live in BC and youve probably been on most of the trails...Which trail is the hardest/craziest or has the most stunts,do you have any video footage of it ?? What's the highest skinny youve ever seen or done ?? Thanks...


While I've ridden a lot of trails, I'd say I've maybe ridden 5% of the total in BC. It is a HUGE province with likely thousands of trails.

It's hard to pick out one or two trails with the most stunts or what is the hardest. The range of difficulty is also impossible to say because what I see as easy, others see as hard. The highest skinny I've ridden is on Fromme and about 12 feet up.

If you are ever in the Vancouver area and need a tour of some fun trails, just drop me a line.

Later.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

BobRocket said:


> The highest skinny I've ridden is on Fromme and about 12 feet up.


Wow 12ft !! Now thats some crazy sh!t :thumbsup:

I'm not trying that anytime soon...


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks man, heading to Whistler in a week and a half for the first time, these vids got me too excited


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Tarekith said:


> Thanks man, heading to Whistler in a week and a half for the first time, these vids got me too excited


Remember to take it easy up there. I crashed hard last week when I was there after one and a half runs....day over and only today have I been able to walk without pain in my knee.

It is very easy to quickly get in over your head. Have fun and be safe up there

*A-Line with a nasty wipe-out*


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Man that sucks! I hope you're back to normal soon and can bring more joy to us with your vids. :thumbsup: 

Get better soon!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

BobRocket said:


> I crashed hard last week when I was there after one and a half runs....day over and only today have I been able to walk without pain in my knee.


I feel your pain bro...This past sunday on our local skills trail I was riding my friends Fisher Hi Fi and it has real touchy front brakes (juicy 7's I think) I went over this large teeter totter than down a steep drop off & must have tapped the front brakes too hard...Over the bars I went, I dislocated 3 fingers on my left hand...sprained my right wrist...bruised my ribs and have mulitple cuts all over...Surprisingly the pain wasnt all that bad...oh well...I hope you get better as well...take it easy & get some rest..remember, we can always ride another day :thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whats the latest ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Whats the latest ??


My left knee was balloon like above the knee cap for the last week so I went to the doctor today. He then told me to come back tomorrow so he can drain the fluid off my knee as I have burst my bursa sack in my knee.

I hate needles and they use a HUGE one to drain fluid off knees but hopefully it reduces the swelling and my recovery speeds up.

I was able to do some mellow XC type riding the other day, but nothing too strenuous. Another couple weeks and hopefully I'll be back up to speed.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Are all those cams on the Rune? How does it handle the "mellow XC type riding the other day"? Angle too slack. Im on a Scirocco right now, next one will either be Rune or Covert.


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, great videos, and awesome choice of music. It makes me want to go!


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> Are all those cams on the Rune? How does it handle the "mellow XC type riding the other day"? Angle too slack. Im on a Scirocco right now, next one will either be Rune or Covert.


All the videos in this post are from this year (2009) on a Banshee Legend.

The videos I did last year at Whistler were all on my Rune...here is the post with videos on my Rune. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6115062#post6115062

The Rune is great for mellow XC riding. It is a touch slack for true "XC" but for me it is by no means too slack for XC riding I do because if you go up, you must come down and the descent is what I tend to prefer over the climb. Because of the 1.5" head tube, you can 'tune' the head angle of the bike to your liking if needed by using an internal or external headset or even angle adjusting cups that are now coming onto the market.

I did a 67km XC race last year and didn't have a single issue on my Rune and passed boat loads of "XC" bike riders on the descents.

I admit I may be a touch biased as I really love the Rune, but there are a few people that have owned Coverts and sold them to get Runes and are MUCH happier with their bikes. Having a virtual pivot style rear end on the Rune, the suspension remains active on the power and braking which is not the case with the Covert on braking. The two bikes are similar, but when all features are compared, the Rune ends up the better choice to most people.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me.

Later.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

DEAN! I knew the crash was coming, and was cringing as you were approaching every jump in that vid waiting for it to happen. I think they should make the mandetory drop into a-line higher... something like 4-6 foot should be enough. I have witnessed a lot of crashed on the trail, and experienced massive ones that have broken a bunch of my bnes (think chain snapping while going at full speed down shale section and being flipped over the bars when the back wheel locks up...concussion and 4 broken bones followed) still it is a fantastic trail, and I love it!

Hope you heal up fast mate!


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

omg I want to do this so bad...but I keep finding myself looking across my room at my hardtail  lol


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Leaving for Whistler in 4 hours, I can't wait. Even though it's supposed to rain both days I plan on riding. Oh well, it's the PNW...

What are temps like this weekend on the mountain?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Tarekith said:


> Leaving for Whistler in 4 hours, I can't wait.


How is/was Whistler ?? Got any pics or video footage ??


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Literally just got done riding, it was AWESOME. Rode all the trails I wantd too, even fright train and a-line in the pouring rain (sketch fest). Gotta say, I think Crank It Up was my favorite, followed by Blue Velvet. Freaking sore now though, forearms are tweaked, and my cheeks ache from smiling so much. 

Definitely everything i thought it would be, even with the occasional rain shower. I'll up load som pics when I get home, don't have the right cable with me now.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

i need to be studying for tomorrows exam but now im going to be stuck watching these for the next hour


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Tarekith said:


> Literally just got done riding, it was AWESOME. Rode all the trails I wantd too, even fright train and a-line in the pouring rain (sketch fest). Gotta say, I think Crank It Up was my favorite, followed by Blue Velvet. Freaking sore now though, forearms are tweaked, and my cheeks ache from smiling so much.
> 
> Definitely everything i thought it would be, even with the occasional rain shower. I'll up load som pics when I get home, don't have the right cable with me now.


Man thats awesome :thumbsup: I gald you had a great time....Cant wait to see some pics ...I would love to go there but Im afraid most of those trails are way over my head...I'd have to start out on the baby trails


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Sadly most of my pics from the actual trails did not turned out, the lens on my camera fogged up inside my pack. Here's a few:

Getting ready to ride:










Wife happened to catch me as she was going up the gondola to the Peak To Peak:










As for the skills thing, I'm kind of torn on that issue. Obviously a lot of people can and do go up there with not much skill, rent a bike, and have a really fun day. On the other hand, if you're not yet comfortable with medium sized jumps and small drops, you're missing out on a TON of the best trails there. Both in terms of the trail building itself, and the scenic aspect. The green beginner trails are really kinda boring (IMVHO), often not much better than just riding down the side of a fireroad or double track. Stepping up to Blue trails like crank it up and blue velvet will be a LOT more fun, but then you're riding around every jump and drop and I wonder why you'd pay $52 (plus bike/pad rental) to do that.

I'd say to get the most fun out of it (again, only in my very humble opinion), you'd want to be able to at least be comfortable on 2-3 foot drops, and doing 3-4 foot tabletop jumps before you go. That will let you ride most of the terrain there, and on the big bikes, it's actually pretty easy. Pretty much all the jumps there are either tables or step ups, so even if you can't clear the jump you'll likely be ok. Downside is that you lose a lot of momentum and flow on the trail, and risk pissing off better riders coming behind you at a faster clip if you're in their way or stuck on top of a jump. It's dangerous too, simple as that.

The other surprising thing for me was that the jumps are a lot bigger in real life than they look in the vids above.  The first time I went down A-line (after clearing that dumb wooden jump thing at the start, which needs to be bigger) I got to the first set of jumps and was like "whoa, those are 6-8 feet TALL, as are the majority of the jumps on that line. Much bigger than I expected, and you need go faster (very fast) as a result to clear them. Took me about 3 runs before I was dialed in and clearing them consistantly, evne then I was right at the edges of my comfort zone. I can totally sympathize with the OP for his crash on that line now, ouch.

Right when I was feeling proud of my self though, 4 girls wearing shirts that said "I like 8 inches in the rear" blew past me getting twice my height on the jumps, and likely going twice as fast as me too!

Oh well, locals


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Tarekith said:


> As for the skills thing, I'm kind of torn on that issue. Obviously a lot of people can and do go up there with not much skill, rent a bike, and have a really fun day. On the other hand, if you're not yet comfortable with medium sized jumps and small drops, you're missing out on a TON of the best trails there. Both in terms of the trail building itself, and the scenic aspect. The green beginner trails are really kinda boring (IMVHO), often not much better than just riding down the side of a fireroad or double track. Stepping up to Blue trails like crank it up and blue velvet will be a LOT more fun, but then you're riding around every jump and drop and I wonder why you'd pay $52 (plus bike/pad rental) to do that.
> 
> I'd say to get the most fun out of it (again, only in my very humble opinion), you'd want to be able to at least be comfortable on 2-3 foot drops, and doing 3-4 foot tabletop jumps before you go. That will let you ride most of the terrain there, and on the big bikes, it's actually pretty easy. Pretty much all the jumps there are either tables or step ups, so even if you can't clear the jump you'll likely be ok. Downside is that you lose a lot of momentum and flow on the trail, and risk pissing off better riders coming behind you at a faster clip if you're in their way or stuck on top of a jump. It's dangerous too, simple as that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had an awesome trip...BTW...What state are you from ?? I've been wanting to do something like that for awhile now but lack of funds kinda put a damper on things...Some of the best mountain biking trails in the world are located in BC...You always hear about the nasty trails on the North Shore especially those crazy stunts...

I'm a pretty aggressive rider as far as rocks...roots...trees...log piles....skinny's etc here on the east coast (DE.) but I still dont about the jumps...I'm still using a hardtail and really havent jumped since I was a kid, plus I'm still recouperating from my last crash (about 2 wks ago) & at 42 it take a very long time :madman: I guess I would def have to build up to it...

That was funny as sh!t about those girls T-shirts....Now that would have been cool to have on video...


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm from WA, Seattle specifically, so only 4.5 hours from Whistler. One reason I'm so excited to finally make it there, it was driving me nuts being so close and still not been!

I'd DEFINTIELY not recommend Whistler on a hard tail, doable, but it would beat you up something fierce. Even on the plush Demo 7 I rented, all the braking bumps had my shoulders and biceps SOOO sore the next day.

And yes, I had an awesome trip. Sort of a shame it's at such a world class resort, makes it hard to get up there on the cheap. On the other hand, it makes it all that much better when you can afford it too. One thing I forgot to mention was how friendly everyone in town was, not a lot of attitude, very helpful locals too. Massive props to the fine peeps at Evolution for helping me out, truly a great bike store.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Superb Videos. Great quality.


----------



## geezracer (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

I notice a lot of people only put up quick little snippets of the trails at Whistler.
I appreciate you showing the full trail(s).

Great Job!

Hope your knee gets better soon. 
I am still healing a couple bruised ribs from a month ago.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

Awesome vids. Awesome riding. You make it look easy. Thanks for taking the time to show us great whistler is!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Tarekith said:


> Literally just got done riding, it was AWESOME. Rode all the trails I wantd too, even fright train and a-line in the pouring rain (sketch fest). Gotta say, I think Crank It Up was my favorite, followed by Blue Velvet. Freaking sore now though, forearms are tweaked, and my cheeks ache from smiling so much.


Crank It Up is probably the best trail ever to learn to jump ... or to go REALLY fast without getting to far in over your head. Blue Velvet is just past that in challenge, and that new wall ride/corner thing is awesome ... get near the top of it, and you get a distinct feeling you are going to come off the top of it into a pretty scary looking drop (but you really can't actually jump off ... I don't think). I was probably up there with you testing out some new tires ... I would have been the guy laying on the side of the trail covered in mud.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I think everone was covered in mud that day


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

uh subscribed. this thread kept me up late....

so, if you want to ride the blue trails, what's the minimum travel you should have on a bike? i've only got 5.5 f/r. 

i've got no confidence riding anyting like that though. but gonna work on it next year and hopefully get to that level. some amazing amazing vids.

-joel


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

You can do it on a hard tail if you want, just not going to be as much fun IMO. My bike is 5 f/r, but I was glad I was riding something with 7 all the way around. It's not even just the travel though, the geometry of the freeride/downhill bikes helps a lot too.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

The most fun I've ever had at whistler was on my wildcard in 5" travel setting. It made me wrk hard, but I could keep up with the DH boys on all but the techest sections. It came into its own on the jumps tho, and I even managed to do an alleyoop 180 on one of the wall rides on crank it up mid run.

I've ridden on a morphine with 4" forks and hit a lot of things I shouldn't have (for example clown shoes drop before they made it smaller) it was a lot of fun, but very hard work, I could only do 4 runs in one day on it, it made my wrists and ankles hurt for a couple of weeks after.

The legend owns the tech stuff up top, and made me grin when things got fast and steep, but is too much bike in my opinion for most of the stuff on the bottom half of the mountain. I found myself always hitting the techy stuff down the middle of the mountain, like whsitler DH and canadian open course, as it was more fun on that stuff, Just seemed to make it all easy.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

BobRocket,

How's your injury ?? Any new vids yet ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> BobRocket,
> 
> How's your injury ?? Any new vids yet ??


Well my knee is still swollen and somewhat weak, but it is improving slowly but surely.

I've been riding my small bike (Banshee Rune) to keep the legs moving and keeping the muscles from getting too weak. Thanks for asking.

As far as videos, here are two more that I edited up. Nothing special, but seeing as I won't be getting up to Whistler again this year, I might as well post them up for people to view.

No Joke/New Joke/Freight Train





Angry Pirate


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I def like the front camera view alot better...


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Ditto. The rear view is cool once in awhile, but you lose all scale and it's hard to really get a feel for the flow of the trail. Angry Pirate loooks much mellower and smoother from the rear view than it really is.

don't get me wrong though, just happy you're posting vids regardless!


----------



## Nosaj-29er (Aug 1, 2009)

I like all your vids do what you want! I love the music selection too.


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude sweet videos! Awsome! Any chance u can give me a list of the music? Awsome stuff. Need to get out there. Florida trails are nothing like that!!! Peace


----------



## Morpheous (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Very much for the videos, they are excellent and your spirit of sharing Whistler is right gracious of you! Great music and edits. You may have another calling commercially if you so desire. Your material will get us through another gray wet winter in Ohio.:thumbsup:


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the videos*

Good stuff man, good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you guys still riding in Canada this time of year or is everything kinda shut down ??


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

The mountain closed Oct. 12; I was riding XC out here until about a week ago when we started getting enough snow/rain to really ruin the trails. The mountain opened today (the upper part of Whistler) for snowsports (skiing, snowboarding, whatever).


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Are you guys still riding in Canada this time of year or is everything kinda shut down ??


Your question kind of made me laugh. Not all of Canada gets covered in snow during the winter season. I am fortunate enough to live in the lower mainland of Vancouver where we usually only get snow for a couple weeks during the winter.

As long as I don't go too high up the local mountains (Vancouver North Shore area) I ride year round every weekend and usually one or two more times during the week. It's wet and cold, but lots of fun.

As ettore mentioned, Whistler has been closed for a while and is now under some snow. But places on the west coast at lower elevations are still very rideable.

I found another segment that I forgot to edit so I think I'll have one more Whistler helmet cam vid to post (Duffman or something like that).


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

My last Whistler video this year.

Duffman


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice...

Can't wait 'til I get to go to Whistler. Hopefully next year sometime.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

BobRocket said:


> My last Whistler video this year.
> 
> Duffman


Dean,

Nice Video !!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

What's the weather like in Canada this time of year ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> What's the weather like in Canada this time of year ??


Depends where you are.

In Vancouver it is raining and 5'C. Go 3 hours north and it is 0'C and snowing. Go 3 hours east and it is -4'C and snowing. Go to Edmonton and its -42'C (at least last week).

Check out: http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/canada_e.html


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a decent one I found on Vimeo...Looks rough as hell though...






North Shore - Fromme - Diggers Trail from northshorebikeshop on Vimeo.


----------



## wannabedren (Dec 27, 2009)

BobRocket said:


> I am using a Panasonic FX-35 and a custom helmet mount that I made. The results kind of speak for themselves.
> 
> Just want to share the ride with people that don't have the opportunity to ride at Whistler.


Awesome vids! Could you post some pics of your helmet mount and describe how you made it?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Whats the latest ??*


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

wannabedren said:


> Awesome vids! Could you post some pics of your helmet mount and describe how you made it?


i also want you to divulge your secret custom helmet mount! the results are amazing!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Tarekith said:


> Right when I was feeling proud of my self though, 4 girls wearing shirts that said "I like 8 inches in the rear" blew past me getting twice my height on the jumps, and likely going twice as fast as me too!
> 
> Oh well, locals


Hahaha that would be the mudbunnies... they are pretty friggin nuts those women are, and have a yearly calendar... some are very hot too. Google up some mud bunnies calendar pics and see for yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

vyper005 said:


> Here's a decent one I found on Vimeo...Looks rough as hell though...


Fromme is rough, It isn't fast like Whistler. More Technical/Freeride style riding on a really steep slope LOL


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

wickerman1 said:


> Fromme is rough, It isn't fast like Whistler. More Technical/Freeride style riding on a really steep slope LOL


I couldnt even imagine that when you guys are riding the trails at Fromme or wherever there comes a 5 or 6ft drop out of no where....yikes !! 

How do you guys get used to that ?? Do you stop at various points on the trail to check out the super tech stuff before you attempt it ??


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

vyper005 said:


> I couldnt even imagine that when you guys are riding the trails at Fromme or wherever there comes a 5 or 6ft drop out of no where....yikes !!
> 
> How do you guys get used to that ?? Do you stop at various points on the trail to check out the super tech stuff before you attempt it ??


yeah thats the only way to do it,,., check it out and session it, and keep practicing. I am not a great 'Shore rider" but I love it. When you aren;t used to it it is better to go with someone who can instruct you on how to do something like the "westcoast dismount" and stuff like that.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just curious...When do you canadian guys start riding on the mountains again ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Just curious...When do you canadian guys start riding on the mountains again ??


On the west coast (Vancouver area) we have not stopped riding at all.

This winter has been one of the mildest on record, so unless you are heading super high up the local area there's been non stop riding on all the north shore mountains.

I went on an epic the other day. Only hit snow after 3 straight hours of climbing.


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

hey BobRocket, you should show us your helmet camera setup :ihih:


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

MTNbiker14 said:


> hey BobRocket, you should show us your helmet camera setup :ihih:


Within the month of March I'll spill the beans. I promise


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

gah! of course you make us wait! haha just messin. ill be lookin for it!


----------



## Coolof (Jan 29, 2010)

amazing vids!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

bobrocket - you did that climb with a dual crown fork? how light is that bike? seems like a long way to go with that much travel.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a nice one...





Whistler Bike Park - Upper Joyride to Clownshoes from northshorebikeshop on Vimeo.


----------



## Reedly (May 3, 2005)

Amazing videos - all of them. Thank you.


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

BobRocket said:


> Within the month of March I'll spill the beans. I promise


well you better be spillin within the next 1.5 hours, or you have lied to this entire thread!:eekster:


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

MTNbiker14 said:


> well you better be spillin within the next 1.5 hours, or you have lied to this entire thread!:eekster:


Very soon. I promise.


----------



## jammo (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for the stoke and awesome vids!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Dam I wanna ride....


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

You still alive BobRocket ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Yup. The weather has kinda sucked (rain) in Whistler lately. I'll wait until it's a little drier before hitting it up.


----------



## WereBot (May 25, 2010)

Just watched all of those videos and I have to say, I've officially added Whistler to my life's to-do list. Really amazing rides up there and you made that tech stuff look like a bike path:thumbsup:


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

hey Bob, helmet cam info? Maybe?


----------



## ssphoenix (Apr 1, 2008)

Great... Now I have sell my kidney, leave my wife and kids and bum a ride to Whistler..


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

<embed src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/144471/l/' type='application/x-shockwave-flash'


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whats the deal.....Any new vids yet ??


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

^ ^ ^


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh yeah!!! I was at Crankworx last week for a few days. I've got some new trails that I filmed and a few Follow-Cam runs. 

Just give me a few days to edit and upload.


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

ever going to share that mount info? ^.^


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

haha, I went filming with Dean the other day using his special camera mount... was good fun! I'll leave it to Dean to spill the beans if he wishes tho.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Inspiring Top rated Videos*

Guys, I'm 57 years old and have a bad foot, but Bob's videos sure inspire me to go out and do the best I can and try to have as much fun as I think he does.

Thanks Bob Rocket.

zarr


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Back up :thumbsup:


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2008)

Can this thread be made a sticky yet? I keep coming back to it.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ??


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah there are more. I just need to edit the footage.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

BobRocket said:


> Within the month of March I'll spill the beans. I promise


*ahem*


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder why this thread was moved from "videos" to "apparel & protection" ????
BTW, nice videos BobRocket.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

as usual bob, great stuff here.... but i wonder; are we ever gonna see that helmet cam setup of yours?


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

I've seen it... He has one of his kids pretty well trained sitting in his backpack holding a camera... was impressive!


----------



## safira218 (Feb 24, 2011)

quantum73 said:


> Alright, dumb question, but who is that singing the second song on the freight train video? Awesome videos man... :thumbsup:


wow...amazing vids...Thanks for sharing....you make those sick trails look super easy

Maybe one day I'll get a chance to ride there


----------

